Ask HN: What is your 2020 resolution? - letientai299
======
karmakaze
Do fewer things.

    
    
      - learn fewer programming languages/frameworks (winner F#)
      - work on fewer side-projects (limit 2?)
      - consume less HN
    
      [Non-top priorities = avoid at all costs list -- Warren Buffett]
    

Do a few new things.

    
    
      - invest money (not just time) in side-projects (get serious)
      - be more social
      - more physical activity
      - (already started) minimal animal protein diet for health
      - (already started) practice playing bass

------
rvz
To not have any "new years resolutions" and prepare for 2030 instead.

------
mortivore
Lose weight, and actually keep it off this time. I lost about 70lbs a couple
years ago, but then I went and gained 30lbs back. Going to try to remove that,
then not gain any back.

On the tech side, maybe go deeper into python.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Here's a tip. Reduce the size of you service plates and never eat out of the
food container. If you want more just serve yourself more. Don't fall into the
fallacy that you'll save some effort by serving yourself more. We tend to eat
what we see even if we are not hungry. Good luck.

------
cordaciu
\- PRK eye surgery

\- move to a new house that I have been working for the past 3 years

\- finish a trail running marathon in less then 7 hours

\- start learning and maybe find a job on Elixir (Phoenix)

------
Swtrz
200 hours of yoga practice.

Maintain a consistent weekly running mileage. (>15)

Various Crossfit skills (handstand pushups, double unders)

Learn to swim again.

Pursue another degree.

------
throw51319
Stop drinking. Specifically binge drinking. Everything else will fall into
place after that I think.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Here's a tip. Don't drink alone. And get out of a situation where you might
start to binge drink. Don't trust yourself into controlling yourself.

~~~
throw51319
Thanks. And nope, I almost never drank alone. Only when it's a "big night out"
with a few friends is when it happens. And a few turns into a lot. So I think
I will just not even start when I go out now.

------
sgillen
Stop taking my phone with me when I get up to get some water or go to the
bathroom.

------
kstenerud
To not have one.

------
ai_ia
To complete my 2017 resolutions.

------
jamesxv7
Learn Machine Learning.

